# You and your Pets



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

Do you have pets that you're also prepping with? I have a 5 and a half month old chocolate lab named Cabela. I am gonna be ordering her a dog saddle bag, so she can carry stuff too. It stinks that all of the really nice ones, that are bigger, are SO much more expensive..

What do you do for your pets and what kinds of pets do you have? Are they trained to do anything special? I plan to teach Cabela to find/follow blood trains, mainly for hunting.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i have a cat named mittens shes mean. like beats me up gives me stiches and tetnus shots, scars and bites the children mean if they dont pet her right enough fast enough and with out warning beats them up and goes right back to purring.
i have a soft bug out bag for her to come along prepacked with food and little watering bowl.

this is her making my older son's dirty pants her bitch. she doesnt like the boys to not put thier things in the hamper. she steals things, jewelry, small things,unpacks guests' over night bags, open the doors to the guest room, gets into medicine cabinet and destroys the qtips.
if she ends up being too dangerous, im gonna have to loose or eat her. but first ill do what i can to protect her mean ass.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

3 Cats mice control duty, 1 bird I think she is about 20years old already 2 dozen fish. a small speed bump of a dog Rat terrier and about 3 other mixed in she is a brave soul. Then Sir Pretzel Stix a Australian Blue healer 1 year old 53 pound tough dog. He is part of security. At one he is like having a 4 year child old running a round.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

RaigenB said:


> Do you have pets that you're also prepping with? I have a 5 and a half month old chocolate lab named Cabela. I am gonna be ordering her a dog saddle bag, so she can carry stuff too. It stinks that all of the really nice ones, that are bigger, are SO much more expensive..
> 
> What do you do for your pets and what kinds of pets do you have? Are they trained to do anything special? I plan to teach Cabela to find/follow blood trains, mainly for hunting.


Nice thread youngster. Those bigger saddle bags ARE REALLY expensive. Maybe you should try our plan out. We're going to Walmart (God help us) to get some messenger bags (small purses). My wife is going to cut and sew the belts together and make a strap so we can harness it to the dog.

Remember, if you stop relying on others for your supplies now you won't have to when SHTF.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

We have the dog and our prepping roomy is getting another one. An Australian Cattle Dog. We also have a cat who will be riding in my 6 year old girl's pack.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Here are mine. I know its silly, but what can I say, I'm a prepper!


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i have a cat named mittens shes mean. like beats me up gives me stiches and tetnus shots, scars and bites the children mean if they dont pet her right enough fast enough and with out warning beats them up and goes right back to purring.
> i have a soft bug out bag for her to come along prepacked with food and little watering bowl.
> 
> this is her making my older son's dirty pants her bitch. she doesnt like the boys to not put thier things in the hamper. she steals things, jewelry, small things,unpacks guests' over night bags, open the doors to the guest room, gets into medicine cabinet and destroys the qtips.
> if she ends up being too dangerous, im gonna have to loose or eat her. but first ill do what i can to protect her mean ass.


Lol!! Crazy cat! she's pretty though 


Smitty901 said:


> 3 Cats mice control duty, 1 bird I think she is about 20years old already 2 dozen fish. a small speed bump of a dog Rat terrier and about 3 other mixed in she is a brave soul. Then Sir Pretzel Stix a Australian Blue healer 1 year old 53 pound tough dog. He is part of security. At one he is like having a 4 year child old running a round.


Haha LOVE his name! Sounds like you'll have lots of animals for protection! 


MountainMan said:


> Nice thread youngster. Those bigger saddle bags ARE REALLY expensive. Maybe you should try our plan out. We're going to Walmart (God help us) to get some messenger bags (small purses). My wife is going to cut and sew the belts together and make a strap so we can harness it to the dog.
> 
> Remember, if you stop relying on others for your supplies now you won't have to when SHTF.





MountainMan said:


> We have the dog and our prepping roomy is getting another one. An Australian Cattle Dog. We also have a cat who will be riding in my 6 year old girl's pack.


Thanks! And that's a great idea! I may have to go check them out tomorrow!


survival said:


> Here are mine. I know its silly, but what can I say, I'm a prepper!


Haha!! They know what to do!


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

Here's a pic of her at around 4 and a half weeks. Practicing pulling a sled! Never know when I may need her to


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

*Ah, come on, why you so hard on Mittens? I see nothing but good from her!*


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

LOL!!!!!! Too funny!!!!!!! "Commando Cat"


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm actually looking up sleds and harnesses for dogs. I have a harness for her but it isn't for pulling a sled so it doesn't have some clips and loops that would be needed.

This is a cool sled, Lucky Bums Utility Sled - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i have a cat named mittens shes mean. like beats me up gives me stiches and tetnus shots, scars and bites the children mean if they dont pet her right enough fast enough and with out warning beats them up and goes right back to purring.
> i have a soft bug out bag for her to come along prepacked with food and little watering bowl.
> 
> this is her making my older son's dirty pants her bitch. she doesnt like the boys to not put thier things in the hamper. she steals things, jewelry, small things,unpacks guests' over night bags, open the doors to the guest room, gets into medicine cabinet and destroys the qtips.
> ...


Your cat is probably worrying about how all her human friends will be able to take care of themselves in a real SHTF situation, Cats only need 1/6 the light to see, can get around in total darkness because they can feel minute air currents, have supper sensitive pads on their feet that can detect small game walking around, good hearing, supper strong muscles, can jump several feet in the air from a standstill (ever try to stop them with a fence). Probably natures greatest predators, most of the cat family are such good hunters that they normally spend as much as 18 hours a day sleeping (we can't even do that). If there is a SHTF situation one to the biggest problems will be pest like mice and rats so they would have a ready food supply and don't think that if you have a house cat that hasn't been out that it has lost it's natural instinct to hunt. Who knows if you are real nice your cat may share a rat or two.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

survival said:


> Here are mine. I know its silly, but what can I say, I'm a prepper!


LOL, You had this in reserve. I remember that vid. You still work with 'em?


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Your cat is probably worrying about how all her human friends will be able to take care of themselves in a real SHTF situation, Cats only need 1/6 the light to see, can get around in total dark because they can feel minute air currents, have supper sensitive pads on their feet that can detect small game walking around, good hearing, supper strong muscles, can jump several feet in the air from a standstill (ever try to stop them with a fence). Probably natures greatest predators most of the cat family are such good hunters that they normally spend as much as 18 hours a day sleeping (we can't even do that). If there is a SHTF situation one to the biggest problems will be pest like mice and rats so they would have a ready food supply and don't think that if you have a house cat that hasn't been out that it has lost it's natural instinct to hunt. Who knows if you are real nice your cat may share a rat or two.


My two "outdoor" cats (Cody and Dave) do exactly this, they bring me chipmunks, birds, snakes, lizards, frogs and put it at the front door for me to see when I get home. Also, cats are going to be rock stars in Urban areas (Think Black Plague prevention).

MountainMan, yes, everyday. Now they are trained to get on the ATV and stay there until I tell them to get off.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

survival said:


> *Ah, come on, why you so hard on Mittens? I see nothing but good from her!*
> 
> View attachment 827


hahaha this is so cute. im gonna print it and send it to my boy threatning to send her to afghanistan to keep him company. there aint a person in that platoon that she aint beat up when they come for weekend suppers or r&r. that oughta clear out the whole base. shes like the family hunney badger!
that is super!

anthony and i used the vacume space bags to pack for him to move to his 1st apartment, i got him an infiniti g35 coupe for graduation so we used his car and my car to get his stuff down there. we finished getting everything ready for a 5am get out of my house. over night she chewed the corners and all the bags poofed up. i thought i was gonna cry, but me being forever ready bought extra space bags and stuffed the other ones in and we were on our way! i can tell you all sorts of mittens stories. right now i have a broken ankle from trying to get away from her when she was mad about something. she's ferrel. she has a brother i named Mr onions cause he cried all the time. i gave him away, he made me nervous crying like that. she just makes a meep meep mop mop- thats how she meows.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

RaigenB said:


> I'm actually looking up sleds and harnesses for dogs. I have a harness for her but it isn't for pulling a sled so it doesn't have some clips and loops that would be needed.
> 
> This is a cool sled, Lucky Bums Utility Sled - Free Shipping at REI.com


Sleds are excellent too and the harnesses you buy in the store have that wonderful, built in, planned obsolescence. Do you know how to sew? If so stitch together your own leather harness. If you build it with your dog in mind it will fit 1000 times better than anything you get in the store. Plus you can use better materials and make it much cheaper. A little extra effort goes a long way.

I'm the animal guy and dogs are my specialty. Behaviorist and agressive animals are my primary fields. I'm glad to see such a young prepper bringing animals in. Dogs (and cats) are excellent workers and unlike man, are only truly happen when they are doing their job. Chocolate labs aren't known for being exceptional kart pullers so I'd probably stick with the saddles. You had the right idea to begin with. Scotch guard the heck out of what ever you have 'cause you know a lab's gonna' get wet.

Whatever you decide to do please post it on here so we can see the end result. I can give some kart training advice if you decide to go that route.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

shotlady said:


> hahaha this is so cute. im gonna print it and send it to my boy threatning to send her to afghanistan to keep him company. there aint a person in that platoon that she aint beat up when they come for weekend suppers or r&r. that oughta clear out the whole base. shes like the family hunney badger!
> that is super!


Wait! Print again, have to have some sort of advertising on it. ;-) Send our troops this way.


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

MountainMan said:


> Sleds are excellent too and the harnesses you buy in the store have that wonderful, built in, planned obsolescence. Do you know how to sew? If so stitch together your own leather harness. If you build it with your dog in mind it will fit 1000 times better than anything you get in the store. Plus you can use better materials and make it much cheaper. A little extra effort goes a long way.
> 
> I'm the animal guy and dogs are my specialty. Behaviorist and agressive animals are my primary fields. I'm glad to see such a young prepper bringing animals in. Dogs (and cats) are excellent workers and unlike man, are only truly happen when they are doing their job. Chocolate labs aren't known for being exceptional kart pullers so I'd probably stick with the saddles. You had the right idea to begin with. Scotch guard the heck out of what ever you have 'cause you know a lab's gonna' get wet.
> 
> Whatever you decide to do please post it on here so we can see the end result. I can give some kart training advice if you decide to go that route.


I have before but it was for something we did in school lol, my Grandma can sew though and she lives right next door so I can always ask her for help.
We also have an outside cat, Buck, he always leaves us mice/moles/birds somewhere on the porch haha.
I knew they weren't really a pulling dog, but I'm sure if a certain situation came about and I needed her to do it, I'd like her to be able to. I doubt I would have her pull much, maybe a few supplies, since she wasn't bred to do so, but the saddle bags are definitely on my list. Have you trained dogs to pull carts/sleds?


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

I have trained dogs to do many, many things. Sled pulling is actually an easy one with most breeds.


----------



## Prince Humperdink (Nov 9, 2012)

I have Benny,a giant black lab that is like a fat,lazy child,he is good at farting,perhaps i can harness methane?lol.I also have Puppy,a 13 year old cat that follows me like a dog(I brought her home when she fit in the palm of my hand)and some cornsnakes(25 left)...(I used to be a breeder in the pet trade)...I guess I could eat the snakes?


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

Prince Humperdink said:


> I have Benny,a giant black lab that is like a fat,lazy child,he is good at farting,perhaps i can harness methane?lol.I also have Puppy,a 13 year old cat that follows me like a dog(I brought her home when she fit in the palm of my hand)and some cornsnakes(25 left)...(I used to be a breeder in the pet trade)...I guess I could eat the snakes?


Or you could make you some nice boots


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

MountainMan said:


> I have trained dogs to do many, many things. Sled pulling is actually an easy one with most breeds.


That's pretty awesome. Is that something you have to go to school for, to train dogs?

And when I put the sled on Cabela, she didn't really mind it except at first. She was like "What is thing behind me that keeps following me?!" haha but she got used to it pretty quick. Then I put a pumpkin in it to she if she would pull with a little weight and she did with no problem


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

RaigenB said:


> That's pretty awesome. Is that something you have to go to school for, to train dogs?
> 
> And when I put the sled on Cabela, she didn't really mind it except at first. She was like "What is thing behind me that keeps following me?!" haha but she got used to it pretty quick. Then I put a pumpkin in it to she if she would pull with a little weight and she did with no problem


Some people do. I got started with professional trainers when I was about 10 and then at 15 started specializing in aggressives. Many dog trainers use what some of us call "owner friendly" techniques which don't really get the job done. I much prefer working with the "working" dogs rather than basic obedience.

Well she's a chocolate lab and by the looks of her a well bred one. She shouldn't have a problem learning anything you want her to, short of drive a stick shift or a cartwheel (they just end up flat on their side when you try and make 'em). If you're interested in dog training, go research wild canine behavior as much as possible. Get well into depth and watch the hours and hours of footage available on just the dogs and their interactions. It's tedious but it'll give you a solid foundation. Note the behavior of the leader and then the pack in line from there. If you have 1 dog you want to be the pack leader with every other family member being above the dog. If you have several you can help the others in their pursuit for a pecking order.

Didn't mean to get all long winded about it but when happenstance finds me in a position of actual knowledge I tend to do that. lol.

Anyway, watching natural pack behavior isn't the best way to learn how to make a happy, healthy dog; It's the only way to ensure a happy, healthy pack. Your pack (family and canines) will function at its best if the family learns the way of the wolf rather than ask the wolf to learn the way of human. People (as a whole) are parasites by definition. The canine (along with most other animals) are highly evolved, self regulating species that we have much to learn from.


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

I agree with the pack leader idea. I have been doing that with her and I believe she totally sees me as her leader.

I would say she sees my dad as second in command haha. She listens to him second best. But my dad's girlfriend, Morgan, and my brother Dillon. Not so much. I've tried teaching Dillon how to handle her (Dos and Don'ts) but he just doesn't apply it, so I end up having to correct her when she doesn't listen. When it comes to Morgan, she just recently moved in. Cabela will jump on her, bite her (like a play bite but more aggressive I think). Morgan will try to correct her but Cabela just does not listen to her. So I end up having to correct Cabela with her too.

When Morgan would visit, before she moved in, she would always play with Cabela and wouldn't really punish/correct her when she did wrong. Which is her first mistake I believe. It's getting to the point with Morgan that I think she is like "Cabela isn't a little puppy anymore and her not behaving isn't cute now." So even now, Cabela has a hard time obeying Morgan. Morgan now using a more stern tone with Cabela when she misbehaves, and Cabela will mind some, when I'm home, but if I'm not then it's like "Hey Mom isn't home so no one is my boss and I can do what ever I want!!"

I use a stern tone with Cabela, which is why I think she listens to me. I think she can understand that misbehaving doesn't fly with me. Morgan has just always let if fly with Cabela when she was a puppy and I think she regrets it now lol.

Is there any corrects that I or my family should take? I love listening to dog trainers and dog shows. So I would love to hear anything from you.

Sorry for the lengthy post lol


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

Do you have a video camera? I need to see the dog in action with your family. I can give tips but without watching the subtleties of the canine/human interaction. If you do, I'd need to see natural play between each human and the dog individually, correction between human and dog, problem activities of dog, group interaction, and lastly dog interaction with environment (basically what you think best shows her normal behavior).

If not PM me and I'll give you the long list of problems and proper correction options, plus a couple of simple temperament tests and how to read the reaction.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

It will be important for your dad's girlfriend to take control rather than you. It's okay for pack members to test status. If you step in constantly, your pup never gets to challenge Morgan for status which leaves the possibility for (what's your dog's name?) to move up in status. Do you understand what I mean?


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

MountainMan said:


> It will be important for your dad's girlfriend to take control rather than you. It's okay for pack members to test status. If you step in constantly, your pup never gets to challenge Morgan for status which leaves the possibility for (what's your dog's name?) to move up in status. Do you understand what I mean?


Her name is Cabela, and yes I understand what you mean, thank you!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

She is very upset with me and engage in a lay in protest. The rocker is old. New one coming tomorrow. It has been taken apart to be hauled out the back of it is a place she like to sit so she islaying on it . She is an older cat and set in her ways.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a yellow lab that loves to hunt. If I touch a gun he starts jumping around with joy. He is an amazing guard dog. He can carry his own food, but I'll carry it for him. He's my buddy.

A dog in the woods is worth four men. They hear better than humans, can hike all day without tiring, and can smell things that are literally miles away. And they eat half as much.


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> I have a yellow lab that loves to hunt. If I touch a gun he starts jumping around with joy. He is an amazing guard dog. He can carry his own food, but I'll carry it for him. He's my buddy.
> 
> A dog in the woods is worth four men. They hear better than humans, can hike all day without tiring, and can smell things that are literally miles away. And they eat half as much.


Nice to meet someone else with a lab too  I have a 5 month old female chocolate lab named Cabela


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Dont have any pets currently but I am looking to fix that soon with a couple of "Ledbetter" Black Mouth Mountain Curs. They will figure heavily in my preps if I have to hunker down or get out of dodge!


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Dont have any pets currently but I am looking to fix that soon with a couple of "Ledbetter" Black Mouth Mountain Curs. They will figure heavily in my preps if I have to hunker down or get out of dodge!


What is that exactly? lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

She is checking on her food first season food storage


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> A dog in the woods is worth four men.


Well said sir. I would go a step farther and say that a dog anywhere is worth four men.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Dont have any pets currently but I am looking to fix that soon with a couple of "Ledbetter" Black Mouth Mountain Curs. They will figure heavily in my preps if I have to hunker down or get out of dodge!


LOOOOOOVE CURS. They are such great animals and can preform so many tasks. Great choice for a BOD (Bug Out Dog). Truly a fantastic choice.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

If you're starving in a SHTF world, pets will come in very useful..


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

RaigenB said:


> Nice to meet someone else with a lab too  I have a 5 month old female chocolate lab named Cabela


Likewise, RaigenB! Cabela is a great name, and she is a beautiful lab from her pictures. Love the sled!


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainMan said:


> Well said sir. I would go a step farther and say that a dog anywhere is worth four men.


Thanks! Man's best friend for numerous reasons.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> If you're starving in a SHTF world, pets will come in very useful..


DOG EATER!

Just kidding.

Anyone tries that with my dog -- better stop right there.


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> Likewise, RaigenB! Cabela is a great name, and she is a beautiful lab from her pictures. Love the sled!


Why thank you!


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

RaigenB said:


> Here's a pic of her at around 4 and a half weeks. Practicing pulling a sled! Never know when I may need her to


Four and a half weeks or four and a half months?

We have borders and a big mut that will be going with us if we have to go anywhere. As well as horses and goats. Everything else? If we have to bug out they can fend for themselves. The great thing about animals is that unless you live in a desert, they can pretty much fend for themselves even while remaining under your control. So other than the preps that would stay here, we don't prep for them.


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

Lattice said:


> Four and a half weeks or four and a half months?
> 
> We have borders and a big mut that will be going with us if we have to go anywhere. As well as horses and goats. Everything else? If we have to bug out they can fend for themselves. The great thing about animals is that unless you live in a desert, they can pretty much fend for themselves even while remaining under your control. So other than the preps that would stay here, we don't prep for them.


Months!! Sorry haha my bad!
And very true, I'm sure most prepper's animals would have to eventually fend for themselves after so long, but by then it would be the norm


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

5 pets.
2 cats. Kitty (Rachel) was my first
















Met gf and she wanted a pet that loved her so we adopted Shadow (got him for her for Valentines Day)
























But my gf is a dog person so we adopted Milo. 8 lb maltese








He smiles








Sometimes sports a Mohawk
















He went literally everywhere with us, never alone. When that wasn't possible anymore we got a mini dachshund/yorkie mix, aka Dorkie. Here's 10 lb Nibbler


















































Then gf wanted another freakin dog but she knew I wanted a big dog. Rescued a sweet loyal 6 month old pit. Named her Lola


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Now we're all best buds
































Especially these two. Like the same dog and partners in crime

















































































I have literally thousands of pics lol sorrynotsorry.

No prep yet per say. Always keep good stock of food. Lola has a saddle bag. Never actually trained her on it yet.
Bug out plans for dogs will come first.
Cats......eh.....they might get left behind depending on severity of situation


----------

